# First Grow experience



## prock40 (Apr 23, 2006)

I started with a little garden shed from wal mart then added the 8 pot aeroponic system. I started them under floro's then switched them to the mh. I am using cns17 grow and bloom with a little bit of super oxy H2O2. The ph stays at about 6.0. The strains I am using are a mixture of 2 bubblegum, 2 Jock Horror and 4 seeds I procured elsewhere. I didnt want to use all my seed bank seeds on my first grow. These are in the veg stage right now. 




http://


----------



## prock40 (Apr 23, 2006)

sorry mods I posted this in the wrong section.


----------

